# Manukau Heads



## vonnagy (Apr 24, 2004)

Heads meaning the heads of the harbour (what were you expecting shrunken  heads or something :mrgreen: ) This is off Awhitu Penisula, about 1 1/2 hour away from Auks. Best kept secret in the area, so close to the city with no one tthere on the beach 

Really harsh lighting made for some really high contrast pics, though i did tweak the curves a bit


----------



## drdan (Apr 24, 2004)

Beautiful and great colors as usual. It looks like there is very different colored sand at different areas of the beach. Is that what I'm seeing and if so, what causes that?


----------



## vonnagy (Apr 24, 2004)

> It looks like there is very different colored sand at different areas of the beach. Is that what I'm seeing and if so, what causes that?



ah, yes.. the west coast of the north island has , many black sand beaches, you can run a magnet through the sand and pick up iron. That sand comes from the ocean. They actually pump it in from the ocean, smelt out the iron and export the iron ore to Japan (so I hear). The cliffs are limestone, so that intermingles with the iron sands.

The last pic is of a different area inside the harbour, that has a shelly beach.


----------



## pilgrim (Apr 24, 2004)

Amazing as always mark! 
Number 4 is the best I would say. The colors are amazing, the angle is perfect, and its almost as if you get to see, what a log would see, if a log could see


----------



## Harpper (Apr 24, 2004)

Sweet pictures, Mark. Your last two are the ones I like the best. Good composition and high contrast seems to really saturate the pictures or is that from playing with curves? The deep contrast definitely gives these set of pictures a different mood and style from your normal ones. Very good work especially considering the conditions. Damn you Mark and your talent....you make even bad lighting look good.  What time of day did you take these? 

What's also nice about them is that the deep colors makes them look almost like a painting. Did I say damn you and your talent yet?


----------



## mattvillano (Apr 25, 2004)

This is probably a stupid question but how do you get such vivid colors? Is that digital or film?  If film what type?

great shots also.


----------



## Tammy (Apr 25, 2004)

These are stunning!

And as much as I love the colors, etc - I bet they'd be awesome in B/W.  Great work.


----------



## canonrebel (Apr 25, 2004)

The last one is my favorite, but I like all of them

Rebel


----------



## vonnagy (Apr 25, 2004)

oh thanks for your comments yet again.



> What time of day did you take these?


somewhere between 13:00 - 15:00 in the avo



> This is probably a stupid question but how do you get such vivid colors? Is that digital or film?



not a stupid question at all. these are all digital shot with my canon d10 and sigma 15-30mm lens.  I generally boost saturation in pshop a bit, but it only helps if the picture taken is already good, its not a magic bullet for good colour. 

Quite honestly, since switching the lens to my, i've been quite impressed with the pic colours. The sigma wide angle really seems to do a super duper job capturing a wide range of colour which my tamron couldn't. 



> And as much as I love the colors, etc - I bet they'd be awesome in B/W. Great work.



yeah, they looked sweet in bw, but i didn't have the heart to convert these  

cheers for your kind words


----------



## c0ntr0lz (Apr 25, 2004)

simply amazing


----------



## A.Rotshtein (Apr 26, 2004)

These is so BEAUTIFUL........Like postcards  

Send me the last one when you'll get the chance  

Very nice work, well done

AR


----------



## cops25 (Apr 26, 2004)

I can't stop staring at 3 and 4  :shock: . The sharpness and colors against the blues in the sky are remarkable.

This is what I strive to be someday...simply amazing.


----------



## anua (Apr 26, 2004)

hey, mark  
would you be so nice and take some NOT GOOD pics at last?  
he he, im joking - im just jealous -

great shots , mark, as always - 
#2 -  :heart:  :heart: 
#1 -  :heart:  +1/2 :heart: 

but i lOvE all of them -


----------



## Moni (Apr 26, 2004)

I love most the 4 and the 6...simply great


----------



## craig (Apr 26, 2004)

The "magic" hour lighting is right on. Your placement of the subjects and the surrounding details is very vonnagy. I say quit your day job and get  someone to publish a book of your work!


----------



## Corry (Apr 29, 2004)

I absolutely love opening your posts!  I always know I'll find some beautiful photos inside!  Way to go!


----------



## Karalee (May 2, 2004)

There is driftwood.... then theres.... drift tree? That is one major piece of drift ____. I have to say I love the low angle of the 2nd one the best. And the colors! Oh my  :shock: 

Thanks for making NZ look so beautiful


----------

